#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  theaterstuk "een eigen melodietje"

## erik_gj

Gister Druk in de weer geweest om een "theater" te creeren in een museum bij ons in de stad. Naar mijn mening is het het goed gelukt! hieronder een paar foto's van het gebeuren (ik had er 30 ofzo maar daar zijn er zeker 20 van bewogen :S moet nog ff oefenen):


het begint al ergens op te lijken


even patchen


beter overzicht, nu alleen de doeken er nog in.



ikzelf in actie (safety's aanbrengen?)


en zo zag het er dan uit na een dagje druk doen


de coulisen.

Ik vond het voor 3 jongens van 16/17 jaar aardig netjes opgezet. volgende week doen we dit nog een keer maar dan op andere locatie, ik zal die foto's hierachter zetten.

app lijstje licht:
zero 88 tafeltje (uit het jaar...0)
2*zero88 dimmer
8*fresnel 0,5 kw
2*profielspot 0,650 kw
4*pc 0,3 kw
15 meter truss
4*lierstatief
2*verloopje 32A --&gt;16A 230 :Smile: 
en een hele hoop doek


geluid:

LEM setje (2 topjes +bas)
LEM mixer
1*cdspeler
1*monitorsetje

Behalve de stroom was alles prima voor elkaar daarzo.

geeft uw mening, tips, opmerkingen. kunnen we ze misschien volgende week in uitvoering brengen

----------


## ralph

Flinke gedaantewisselingt van het pand ja  :Smile: 

Kwam je front niet te stijl in, oftewel: miste je geen echt frontlicht?

Over die manier van stroomverdelen: je hebt daar ook nette oplossingen voor... :Wink:

----------


## erik_gj

het front kwam idd wel stijl in ja... was alles behalve ideaal, maar met redelijk grote bundels was het prima.

En welke manier van stroomverdelen raad je dan aan?

----------


## Dave

Lijkt op spul van Peter B  :Big Grin: 
Zet er verder net uit. Probeer de volgende keer de dimmers achter het doek neer te zetten, dan is het net wat strakker.
Oh, en als je de lichttafel te klein vindt, moet je eens vragen of je de frog mee mag [8D]

----------


## erik_gj

IS spul van Peter,die frog vond ik net wat overdreven voor die 10 lampjes. maar dit was wel weer heel klein, geen presets enzo. die dimmer buiten het zicht was idd mooier geweest, maar de stuurkabel was net niet lang genoeg.

----------

